# Just ordered a new camera



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm not sure if anyone else has this problem but, when I set my mind on something like a new camera, I will toss and turn until I finally order it.
So I did. Nothing super fancy, an Olympus e-pl1. I've been lurking in these parts and finally pulled the trigger!

:redface:


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Make sure to post up some shots when you get it. Nothing like a new camera/lens to play with.


----------



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

Cannot wait! I paid for the overnight shipping, with Prime on Amazon, only 4 bucks!


----------



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

Some photos I took today


----------



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

Please let me know what you think!

Critique is welcome!


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm been eyeing it on Amazon also.
How do you like it so far? Any more pictures?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

How are its Macro capabilities? Sample any up close macro shorts yet?


----------



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

That is the closest I can get those CRS pics above. This is with the lens that came with the pack. I think there are other macro lens I can buy but at the moment I can't afford it!


----------



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

ohbaby714 said:


> I'm been eyeing it on Amazon also.
> How do you like it so far? Any more pictures?


I've got a lot of pics but I am a noob and just use the auto function. I bet I could take better photos if I knew how to use it properly.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Manual function is your best friend for your best shots in general. Shoot in raw format, set to f/8 to f/11 range for your depth of field as most entry level lenses seem to work best in this range.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Read the manual. Take the manual with you so you can refer to it while shooting. There's no way you can remember every function of every button in every menu.
Since you say you're a noobie shoot jpeg. RAW needs to be processed before it looks good. Once you're familiar with the camera start shooting raw and you can learn processing. Right now work on learning what happens when you change a setting on the camera. Having to deal with learning a camera and learning to correctly process a raw file is just going to frustrate you. Remember, a baby learns to crawl first.


----------



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks! I am in the middle of finals right now but once I get some free time to fiddle with it I will try to learn how to use it. At this point I'm not even sure if I am shooting in Raw or Jpeg format lol


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I shoot Olympus and you'll find some good advise and tricks for your new camera at DPReview, I think in the Oly DSLR section or no it's the Micro 4/3's section.

The biggest complaint I hear about the E-PL1 is the Mircro glass is not as crisp as the DSLR lenses but it has a lot of good features and the first one is the size and wieght, it is so small and light you are way more likely to carry it and use it all the time and with a little PP I've seen some really nice shots from these cameras. Also Oly has a great jpg engine if your not into PP and at the forum there are guides to camera setup and function so you can get it dialed in right away then custumize it to your liking after you get to know the camera better.

I bought Oly because of size with a E-510 and it was a good little camera, then I bought more and more glass, then bought a E-3, so it's kind of like fish tanks.

This guy is a Olympus guru but I don't think he has tested your camera yet, but this could be helpful for you to read anyway, good luck.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice pictures! Keep it up


----------

